
Show HN: faasd. Look Ma’ No Kubernetes Use-Case and Case-Studies - alexellisuk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnZJXI377ak&feature=youtu.be
======
this_machine
I've been wanting to run something like OpenFaaS on some low-powered machines
of mine, so this looks pretty cool.

------
alexellisuk
Hi - we're seeing quite a bit of interest in faasd, so I was happy to do this
talk and show off a bit about why we built it and who it's for.

TLDR - there are use-cases that make this more compelling - but OpenFaaS on
K8s is still the premium, and recommended production stack for many users.

For the slides -
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gHPPARYsXhtVYTEzUO31sXE8QKS...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gHPPARYsXhtVYTEzUO31sXE8QKSMxg2g/view?usp=sharing)

For GitHub -
[https://github.com/openfaas/faasd](https://github.com/openfaas/faasd)

